# Dziwota z beryl-settings

## kurak

Witam, problem o tyle dziwny, że po jakimś upgradzie, dostaję taki komunikat:

```
beryl-settings

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/beryl-settings", line 23, in ?

    import gtk

ImportError: No module named gtk

```

 Próbowałem 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 ale to nic nie przyniosło. Przekompilowałem całego beryla i nic, całość zauważyłem przypadkiem, gdy chciałem zmienić kilka rzeczy, i trochę późno się zorientowałem z tym i nie mogę zlokalizować w którym miejscy przy upgrade to się pojawiło. 

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1  USE="emerald kde -gnome" 0 kB
```

 Jakieś sugestie?

----------

## Arfrever

 *kurak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
> ...

 

```
emerge -1atv pygtk
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

Niestety nie, błąd ten sam.. emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3_rc4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.21-kurak.org i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-kurak.org i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 18 Jun 2007 17:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-b"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://kurak.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apic aspell audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cracklib cups cx8 dbus de dga divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp glitz gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca libg++ libgsm mad matroska mca mce midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection risky samba sdl sep session sndfile spl sse ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vme vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Arfrever

Może spróbuj:

```
emerge -1atv python
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

Też nie..

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
equery f pygtk 
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

```
equery f pygtk

[ Searching for packages matching pygtk... ]

* Contents of dev-python/pygtk-2.10.4:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0

/usr/bin/pygtk-demo

/usr/include

/usr/include/pygtk-2.0

/usr/include/pygtk-2.0/pygtk

/usr/include/pygtk-2.0/pygtk/pygtk.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/pkgconfig

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/pygtk-2.0.pc

/usr/lib/pygtk

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/__init__.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/appwindow.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/buttonbox.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/changedisplay.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/colorsel.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/dialogs.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/dnd.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/dndpixmap.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/editable_cells.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/entry_completion.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/expander.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/hypertext.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/alphatest.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/apple-red.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/background.jpg

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/floppybuddy.gif

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-applets.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-calendar.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-foot.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-gimp.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-gmush.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnome-gsame.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gnu-keys.png

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/images/gtk-logo-rgb.gif

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/list_store.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/menu.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/panes.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/pixbufs.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/print_editor.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/sizegroup.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/statusicon.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/stock_browser.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/textview.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/tree_store.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/treemodel.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/demos/ui_manager.py

/usr/lib/pygtk/2.0/pygtk-demo.py

/usr/lib/python2.4

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.la

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/atk.so

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.la

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_lazyutils.py

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/compat.py

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/deprecation.py

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.la

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/glade.so

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/keysyms.py

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtkunixprint.la

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtkunixprint.so

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.la

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pango.so

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.la

/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/pangocairo.so

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/INSTALL.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/MAPPING.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/NEWS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/THREADS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/pygtk-2.10.4/TODO.bz2

/usr/share/pygtk

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/__init__.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/argtypes.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/codegen.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/createdefs.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/definitions.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/defsparser.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/docextract.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/docgen.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/h2def.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/mergedefs.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/mkskel.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/override.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/reversewrapper.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/codegen/scmexpr.py

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/atk-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/atk.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-2.10.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-base-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-base.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-2.10-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-2.10.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-base-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-base.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtkunixprint.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/libglade.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pango-types.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pango.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pangocairo.defs

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pangocairo.override

```

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
python

import gtk
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

```
import gtk

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?

ImportError: No module named gtk

```

----------

## ender74

Pokaż wynik:

```
python -V
```

----------

## kurak

```
python -V

Python 2.4.4
```

----------

## misiOr

```
[~]$ emerge gnome-base/librsvg  -vp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2  USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 0 kB 

```

tak ma "kurka" ?  :Razz: 

----------

## kurak

Ma tak: 

```
emerge gnome-base/librsvg  -vp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2  USE="-debug -doc -gnome -zlib" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

 ale nie korzysta z gnome.. tylko z KDE..

----------

